# SATA 2 abwärtskompatibel?



## athlon (14. Juli 2005)

Hi,

Kann mir jemand sagen ob SATA2 abwärtskompatibel ist?

D.h. kann ich eine SATA2 Platte an nem SATA1 Controller betreiben?
Kann ich eine SATA1 Platte an nem SATA2 Controller betreiben?

Was ist mit RAID?
Geht eine Verbindung aus SATA1/SATA2 Platte?


----------

